# Anyone from New Zealand?



## chillbot (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm looking for info on recording studios in NZ as well as possibly hiring someone as a guide and to scout talent ahead of time. It's maybe a long shot but figured I'd start here just in case...


----------



## Jaap (Dec 7, 2018)

You might hook up with Mark Petrie via Facebook, he is originally from Auckland and though he lives as you maybe know in the US, I think he might still know some good info and/or point you to some others who can help out with that.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you I will try.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 7, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I'm looking for info on recording studios in NZ as well as possibly hiring someone as a guide and to scout talent ahead of time. It's maybe a long shot but figured I'd start here just in case...


@timprebble and @David Donaldson may be able to help.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 7, 2018)

Oh, and that @shapednoise guy


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 8, 2018)

timprebble said:


> @shapednoise is Sydney/Australia based, not NZ


They’re pretty much the same, aren’t they?


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 8, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> They’re pretty much the same, aren’t they?


Yeah, that's my bad. I always relate him to Modwheel, and just assumed.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 8, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Yeah, that's my bad. I always relate him to Modwheel, and just assumed.


Just to be clear, I was making a general joke, not trying to poke you in particular.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 8, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> Just to be clear, I was making a general joke, not trying to poke you in particular.


I know, no problems. Man, you're gun-shy these days


----------



## chillbot (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks, PM sent.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Dec 8, 2018)

Just messaged Hamish Oliver for you Chill. I’m not jealous either. Not one bit. I’ve never wanted to visit what is probably the most beautiful place on Earth. Nope, I’m not jealous. I’m not crying either. It’s just been raining. On my face.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 8, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> It’s just been raining. On my face.


Nice. Way to bring it full circle. I'll have some of that lasagne though...


----------



## chillbot (Dec 9, 2018)

Tim Prebble is not willing to help my situation. I am waiting to hear from Mark Petrie on FB but I know some people that know him so will probably reach out that way. Thanks for the info Kyle. Still doing as much research as I can from Los Angeles....


----------



## CGR (Dec 9, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Nice. Way to bring it full circle. I'll have some of that lasagne though...


 . . . a lasagne for one . . .


----------



## chillbot (Jan 7, 2019)

Still digging on this. In case anyone else has any more info.

I talked to one guy in NZ who said:

"Auckland is the largest Polynesian city in the world. There are more Cook Island Maori in Auckland than in the Cook Islands. South Auckland is the Polynesian hub of the Pacific. Just need to be a bit savvy in South Aukland – might be similar to South Central LA (unless that’s just a media stereotype)."

Sounds promising? But still trying to track down a local that might want a gig as a local guide...


----------



## tebling (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm not entirely clear on what you're after, but I lived in NZ for five years and met my wife there so I travel there at least once a year.

As for recording studios and artists, I'm not sure if he's on this forum but Rhian Sheehan lives in Wellington and could be a resource...?


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 10, 2019)

@Empty Vessel


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 10, 2019)

@chillbot I hear Synthpunk might be hiding out in Christchurch. Maybe he could help...


----------



## pulse (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm from New Zealand but live in Sydney Australia  My wife and I went to visit mount cook in December! Amazing place!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 10, 2019)

pulse said:


> I'm from New Zealand but live in Sydney Australia  My wife and I went to visit mount cook in December! Amazing place!


I love World Percussion 2.0. Hook me up with a good place to record in Auckland!


----------



## pulse (Jan 10, 2019)

chillbot said:


> I love World Percussion 2.0. Hook me up with a good place to record in Auckland!


Hey mate many thanks! send me a message with what you are needing and I'll ask my mate if he knows of any studios that may be ok


----------



## emptyvessel (Jan 10, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> @Empty Vessel


aye aye, yes I'm in NZ, I'm afraid I don't know anyone with a studio here though except me and mine's not in a position to be hiring anyone. I'm sorry to be absolutely no help at all! 
Hi from Dunedin though!


----------



## Hamish Oliver (Jan 15, 2019)

Sorry for the delay, yes I'm in New Zealand, based in Christchurch, I know plenty of options for studios (and performers). You're welcome to message me.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice! Sending PMs now....


----------

